# Red???



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I looked at Shadow this morning and he has 3 red spots on his fin,is it just a diffrent color comeing back from his tail when he had fin rot??Is it a deisease?? I looked at it at around 4:00 Am and now it looks like its fadeing away!




Thanks everyone,Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

watch if it comes back and if there are more of them. It could be a sign of infection returning but I do not think so sincethey disappeared. I really think it may have been the reflection of something.

just keep us informed. Take care.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh ok I think it could be the reflection of my T-shirt! Oh srry if it comes back I will post again!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

You do not need to apologize it is okay. Better to ask and know than to wonder and you should watch for a while to make sure it does not come in again. It is certainly okay to be a protective parent...


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just like my mummy!*r2 Dont spit your food out shadow!! LOLZ!*whip* Dont worry he's like a vacum cleaner and sucks up all the food*r2



Kayla


----------

